# Stone enclosures



## Slateman (Apr 6, 2011)

some members asked me to show photos of stone enclosures. So I am posting some here in new topic.
I am making them from granite or slate and advantage is that they newer get rotten, you can spray water in them as you like and stone absorb moisture in capillary stone body and release this moisture slowly to keep constant humidity conditions. Excellent for chondros.
Also extremely hygienic.
this enclosures last for ewer and don't smell like old timber enclosures do some times.
Also you don't need to paint them ewer.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks awesome mate.

What's an average weight of them?


----------



## smigga (Apr 6, 2011)

looks good. how heavy are they?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

what would one cost?


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 6, 2011)

When will you be making these on a mass scale? I would imagine this would be great for some frogs.


----------



## mungus (Apr 6, 2011)

bloody heavy..............lol


----------



## wranga (Apr 6, 2011)

im guessing they would be heavy. how heavy is a 1200, 600, 600mm with glass?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 6, 2011)

How much do they cost as well haha


----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks good in all and not trying to be a smart a$$ but if it absorbs moisture as you say how would it not also absorb harbour some faecal matter or a really messy feed?


----------



## Sarah (Apr 6, 2011)

they look amazing !!! i guess no chance any will ever be for sale down here in Vic...

i guess cleaning would be no different to keeping a stone kitchen counter clean just hot water and f10 .


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 6, 2011)

Sarah said:


> they look amazing !!! i guess no chance any will ever be for sale down here in Vic...
> 
> i guess cleaning would be no different to keeping a stone kitchen counter clean just hot water and f10 .


 Don't see why not get a slate supplier and some glass door tracks.


----------



## m.punja (Apr 6, 2011)

love the idea and at one stage wanted to get some made, still prob will one day but the guys here wanted to charge way too much, well it was probably standard price but out of my price range.


----------



## Daryl_H (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah look awsome but not to practical...
verry $$$$$$$$ costly, weak, and extreamly HEAVY


----------



## Banjo (Apr 6, 2011)

How would they go holding tempertures? I would imagine they would be similar to glass and lose heat easily. 
But they look wery classy.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 6, 2011)

smigga said:


> looks good. how heavy are they?


 this is only problem. They are heavy and 2 people have to cary them. average size enclosure 600x400x800 is about 60 kg and cost $ 450



Dannyboi said:


> When will you be making these on a mass scale? I would imagine this would be great for some frogs.



I am making them on order in my stonemasonry. And yes they are great for frogs.



wranga said:


> im guessing they would be heavy. how heavy is a 1200, 600, 600mm with glass?


 
Wow this is big baby, I would say tat this one will be about 100 kg



Smithers said:


> Looks good in all and not trying to be a smart a$$ but if it absorbs moisture as you say how would it not also absorb harbour some faecal matter or a really messy feed?


 I think that reason for this is that capillary porousness of the stone is so fine that only liquid can be absorbed.



m.punja said:


> love the idea and at one stage wanted to get some made, still prob will one day but the guys here wanted to charge way too much, well it was probably standard price but out of my price range.


 Yes delivery to Victoria from Sydney would be about $ 100 that would raise the cost to much.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 6, 2011)

They're nice - another advantage of granite is its specific heat (though I think the glass front negates that somewhat). 

It takes a fair whack of energy to heat up granite - but then granite will slow release the heat as the ambient temperature cools overnight.

Though, cleaning may become a challenge as the enclosures age - the large surface area of the floor will be hard to clean if (and when) it gets defecated on. Plus the large surface area and moisture retention may become a breeding ground for smelly bacteria. 

Certainly good looking, not practical if you're moving, but granite is definitely my favourite of all igneous rocks!


----------



## ron_peters (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi
Is there any problems with the stone being a little on the cold side, stone usually takes a long time to warm up and if it got hot on a particularly hot day does it take long to cool off?


----------



## Slateman (Apr 6, 2011)

Banjo said:


> How would they go holding tempertures? I would imagine they would be similar to glass and lose heat easily.
> But they look wery classy.


 
actually they are great for holding the temperature steady. Unless like glass, stone absorb the heat, and slowly release it. Try to put your hand on rock after the sunset, it is hot for long time from afternoon sun. also that is reason that rocks are used in sauna for constant stem creation.
specially slate, slate is made by layers of settlement stone and is known as great warm flooring for houses.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 6, 2011)

ron_peters said:


> Hi
> Is there any problems with the stone being a little on the cold side, stone usually takes a long time to warm up and if it got hot on a particularly hot day does it take long to cool off?


 
Yes - granite is renowned for it's ability to hold heat - hence why I use it in hangi (cooking underground).

It will release heat slowly.

It has a decent specific heat capacity - and the glazed surface will do some reflecting too.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 6, 2011)

Slimby my enclosures are in average 5 years old, and so easy to clean. I just replaced all wooden ones and have only stone enclosures now. Main reason is the easy cleaning.


----------



## Banjo (Apr 6, 2011)

Slateman said:


> actually they are great for holding the temperature steady. Unless like glass, stone absorb the heat, and slowly release it. Try to put your hand on rock after the sunset, it is hot for long time from afternoon sun. also that is reason that rocks are used in sauna for constant stem creation.
> specially slate, slate is made by layers of settlement stone and is known as great warm flooring for houses.



Thanks for the reply Slateman. You have got me thinking now.


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 7, 2011)

They are very nice slateman, if only I had the room...


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice and innovative. I like to see new ideas, new things, the visual aspect certainly beats white melamine.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 7, 2011)

I was reading about these when you mentioned them on another thread and was waiting for pics.

They look very sleek Slatey, definitely something new/different..nice work mate


----------



## Mace699 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey mate they look wicked do you mind me asking how much one of those cost to put together they would make a great feature to any home.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 7, 2011)

I feel the absorption problem could be overcome by sealing the slate, so that probably wouldn't be too much of a drama...and its not as if it is in a high traffic area, so I would suspect the seal would last quite awhile depending on the thickness. I do think they look sexy, i could see my big white olive in an all black enclosure which was slightly lit to show him off. The only problem in my case would be size and weight again.

Anyways as Michael said, nice work and good use of your spare offcuts I reckon!  Well done!


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 7, 2011)

They look ALOT better then the average melamine enclosure,the mind boggles with these new ideas..Gee i never thought someone would come up with this idea,but im glad you did.They are stunning Slateman..not a bad price considering the work involved,but the weight compared to melamine would be incredible.You wouldnt want to move around much..Top idea...


----------



## Renenet (Apr 7, 2011)

Those enclosures look fantastic! If you wanted to lower the weight but get some of the benefits, would a slate floor in a mostly wooden enclosure be a reasonable compromise?


----------



## Daryl_H (Apr 7, 2011)

i think the best way to stop the water/liquid would be to cut a glass cover into the bottom and put it in as the floor to still see the slate finish and keep things sterile... you would have to caulk the edges to the glass...


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 7, 2011)

They look fantastic Slateman... How are you sticking them together, masonry screws.. glues????


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

And they won't burn!!


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice enclosures mate very jealous lol


----------



## Virides (Apr 7, 2011)

You will find that stone will not necessarily absorb the faecal matter as the molecules are far too large. Water molecules are far smaller and are able to seep into the granite. At best the odour causing material and bacteria will only sit on the surface and not actually live in the stone.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 7, 2011)

Virides said:


> You will find that stone will not necessarily absorb the faecal matter as the molecules are far too large. Water molecules are far smaller and are able to seep into the granite. At best the odour causing material and bacteria will only sit on the surface and not actually live in the stone.



Thank you for clarrifying that Virides


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 7, 2011)

WOW! they are the coolest classiest enclosure i have ever seen. Top shelf idea.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 7, 2011)

Mace699 said:


> Hey mate they look wicked do you mind me asking how much one of those cost to put together they would make a great feature to any home.


 
as I said price depends on size. average enclosure is about $450 to make.



Virides said:


> You will find that stone will not necessarily absorb the faecal matter as the molecules are far too large. Water molecules are far smaller and are able to seep into the granite. At best the odour causing material and bacteria will only sit on the surface and not actually live in the stone.


 
This is exactly the case mate
I just could not express my self that well.


----------

